# Fish Net Dangerous for Betta?



## Wildfire (Aug 6, 2010)

I read somewhere that using a fish net to catch your betta (when replacing water in its tank and putting it in a temporary home) is dangerous because the fabric can get caught on the fins and tear them. Is this true? 

Also - is a 2 gallon tank (with a light and heater) good enough for a betta? I don't have much room in my apartment, and the tank I have my eye on doesn't have a filter on it, but I'm sure I can do weekly water changes. (Partial water changes are enough, right?)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Many people use the nets, i don't like them exactly because of the reason you read. If you NEED to use a net because there's no other way for you to get your fish out of the tank, get a brine shrimp net. These are VERY soft. The fabric is white and not see-through.

I prefer to scoop my fish in a cup and pour him into the new water. Well, I used to anyway. I no longer do these types of water changes as now I have cycled tanks and I dont remove my fish during water changes. 
anyway, this method is very easy, specially if your betta likes you because he will approach the cup on his own and that combined with the suction action of the water will bring him right where you want him. 
It's the best way to avoid damage to their scales and fins, IMO.

Two galons if ok for your betta. If you're doing partial water changes, I suggest 50% twice a week. But at some point you need to wash that substrate if you're not using a siphon for the changes. 
When I used to follow this, I siphoned my tank every other partial water change. For the other change, I just scopped out the water. The fish never left their tanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never personally had any issues with nets-vs-fish, I do make sure the net is wet before I catch the fish. I have read about other that have had problems after netting their fish, however, if you find a softer mesh net as Vilmarisv suggested like with the brine shrimp net and wet it well before use all should be fine when you carefully net the Betta.

On 2g unfiltered tanks-I would make twice weekly water changes of 1-50% and 1-100%. If you added a filter you could maintain water quality with twice weekly 50% water changes, vacuuming the substrate with one of the twice weekly 50% water changes.

Would love to see some pic of your Betta and new set-up....and welcome to the wonderful world of Betta keeping.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never thought about wetting the net before. I think I'll do that.


----------

